# Concerts at Hyde Park



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

I've just booked DH a ticket for a concert in Hyde Park and am now looking for a hotel.  Has anyone been to a gig here before - the park is so vast, I've no idea whereabouts the concert would be, so no idea where I should be looking for a hotel.  Can anyone recommend a decent, but not too expensive, hotel which, ideally, is easy for him to walk to after the concert?  

Many thanks

Claire
x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there

Ive been to a concert in Hyde park
We entered via park lane, you have no chance of getting a cheap room there hun!  
Have you tried google to see where the nearest travel lodge is to Hyde park? he may be able to jump on a bus or a quick cab ride?
Im not very good with hotels in london im afraid, but i doubt there would be a cheap hotel near Hyde park, you may be lucky and get a deal off the net though, we stayed in a posh hotel in covent garden, was meant to be 300 quid a night, and i got it for 60 quid, one of the travel sites had a special offer thing for one day only, so keep trying that, you may be lucky.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

try premierinn.co.uk these have lots of hotels accross london and are reasonably priced (for london !!!) hope he has a fab timem


/links


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you all for your replies - yep, it's the Blur gig he's off to - quite pleased really, it's made thinking of something for his Xmas pressie a lot easier - and I won't need to wrap it either!  

I had a big search on the net last night for places and there was so little available - I think probably a lot like me looking and also with it being summer, so we were beginning to panic that he'd end up in Luton!  

Thanks to DivaB, I didn't realise S Ken etc was so easy to access from Hyde Park and all the stuff about curfews, so I've managed to book some appartment/hotel in the Kensington area... looks good, great reviews and for under £100.    BTW - pmsl with you and the MIL.. if only I could manage (or be brave enough) to do that too!  

Thanks all again.

Love
Claire
x


----------

